# To Clean or Not To Clean....



## spitfire (Jul 21, 2006)

To clean the front glass or not to clean. What say ye?
I have heard various opinions on cleaning the front glass. So, please comment if you have any experience with cleaning and not cleaning the glass.
Currently I have some algae on my front glass - I have gone 2 weeks without cleaning it and now it has develop small dots that are getting a little hairy....I want to clean it so bad.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

See: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...-problems/16162-green-dust-algae-odyssey.html
for a very long thread of discussions about this subject.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I am battling Green Dust in a new 75g I set up about 2 weeks ago. It hit "fast and furious"...in about 8 hours my tank glass went from totally clear to being unable to see through it. I have been cleaning the glass twice daily the past two days while running a diatom filter (HOT Magnum with micron filter and about 1/8th cup of diatom powder) and it seems to be working very well. After the morning cleaning the glass barely has anything on it by the evening cleaning. 

I know the current thoughts are to just let it live it's cycle but I am a bit too anal for that I guess, besides, I am hosting our monthly club meeting this Saturday and who wants to see a tank full of Green Dust Algae  Since this is a new setup (old tank, new substrate) I want to keep an eye on the plants and fish to make sure everything goes well. I couldn't see through the glass on the first day so I can only imagine how bad it would be after two days.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

I do a water change and then wipe the glass with a paper towel so that the algae dosent get into the water column, repeat this for 3-4 water changes and problem is solved


----------

